# LaPavoni-where to buy used or new?



## Theanopan (Feb 28, 2021)

Hi all,

I'm brand new to the forum and espresso making. I recently decided I would really like to invest in a manual LaPavoni (most likely a europiccola) but I am finding it really hard to find online "official UK retailers". I have read reviews extensively about several websites that sell them and I am bit apprehensive, as many of these sites have very mixed reviews. I am therefore wondering what this crowd had to recommend?

Finally, I have read on this forum that is is very well worth buying a second-hand one and was also wondering which websites people are using to purchase them? I am totally clueless and I don't want to get scammed.

Thank you in advance for your recommendations and I look forward to learning more about the art of coffee making!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I bought mine in person from Dancing Goat, in Tockwith (near York) but they do ship as well. Used ones come up on here from time to time. Be cautious of eBay, if you aren't certain of condition or feel confident about fixing.


----------



## Theanopan (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you Missy, this is very informative.


----------



## OliG (Jul 14, 2015)

I purchased mine from forum member @coffeechap I think sometimes he has them to service and sell on. So might be worth seeing if he has any or knows of any for sale?


----------



## Irisco (Jun 12, 2020)

OliG said:


> I purchased mine from forum member @coffeechap I think sometimes he has them to service and sell on. So might be worth seeing if he has any or knows of any for sale?


 I would second that. Coffeechap does an amazing job , he knows the machines inside out and goes above and beyond with regards to giving support and advice. I would go to him for anything coffee related, he's brilliant with grinders as well as many other espresso machines. He is completely honest and all costs are transparent so you know where your money is going, he gave me week by week updates on my machine whilst it was being restored.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep coffeechap is the man to speak to for all things lever. Certainly a hoarder of grinders and vintage coffee machines (particularly yet to be restored shiny brass / copper /chrome levers). Think a cross between Mr Trebus and the Repair Shop .
I've nearly walked away with one from him on many occasion. It's a dangerous thing just having a chat with him.


----------



## Theanopan (Feb 28, 2021)

thanks for the input!


----------

